# Couple of trail cam photos



## Jim Thompson (May 29, 2005)

checked my cam today and at days on a 5 minute delay I had 59 photos.  Much better than last season.

Here is a couple of highlights.

















and look at the ticks!






Jim


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 29, 2005)

*Cool pics!*



			
				Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> and look at the ticks!


OK, that's gross!  Makes you wonder how they grow any antlers at all.  Seems like with as much blood as is pumped throught the velvet they'd be covered up.  
I feel bad for 'em actually.  That's gotta' be miserable.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## HT2 (May 29, 2005)

*J T........*

Good Pics Bro!!!!!!!!!

I like seein' the horns already climbin' to the top.........


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 29, 2005)

One more to add...this was kinda funny since these 2 pics were taken in order 5 minutes apart and this little fella barely moved!


----------



## ramblinrack (May 29, 2005)

very nice pics jim. give us some details on the type cam and how you like it?


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 29, 2005)

www.Lakotacam.com

digital cam.  I enjoy it.  Only wish would be for a better quality flash.

Jim


----------



## Killdee (May 29, 2005)

Hey Jim I use a flash enhancer on some of my homebrew cams,Its realy a plastic magnifying lens with a centering effect.I bet you could add one to the inside of your flash lens and pick up 5-10'.Whats your camera,a D-380?I'll ck at the cambuilders site and if it would work I'll get you 1 on my next order or send you a link.There only about 2.85 I think.
 KD
BTW nice shots


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 29, 2005)

Killdee said:
			
		

> Hey Jim I use a flash enhancer on some of my homebrew cams,Its realy a plastic magnifying lens with a centering effect.I bet you could add one to the inside of your flash lens and pick up 5-10'.Whats your camera,a D-380?I'll ck at the cambuilders site and if it would work I'll get you 1 on my next order or send you a link.There only about 2.85 I think.
> KD
> BTW nice shots



Thanks Killdee, I believe it is a 380, I will do some searching as well, although I am not too hot with electronics

Jim


----------



## leo (May 30, 2005)

*Jim, those are great pics*

the color in them are awesome   

I was gonna go ck mine yesterday am but my grandson, and some other new HS grads, took the place over for a camp out Friday nite and I didn't want to go in before noon and wake them up   

Keep them comming


----------



## Killdee (May 30, 2005)

Hey Jim yep you should get an extra 5-10' of flash with a flash enhancer.Dont worry it requires no electronics to install.It just a flat piece of plastic that magnifys the flash.You just center it and glue in place,or use 2 sided carpet tape.let me know if you want 1.
KD


----------



## pendy (May 30, 2005)

Nice pic. Love to see the deer.


----------



## carabrook (May 31, 2005)

Love the pictures. We have been away for a week so I haven't checked out the two cameras we have on food plots so will likely go see whats on them tonight. Hopefully by now there are some fawns, seems like our does decided to keep them for christmas presents or something, LOL. Anyways nice pics and the color etc is great


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2005)

Killdee said:
			
		

> Hey Jim yep you should get an extra 5-10' of flash with a flash enhancer.Dont worry it requires no electronics to install.It just a flat piece of plastic that magnifys the flash.You just center it and glue in place,or use 2 sided carpet tape.let me know if you want 1.
> KD



Sounds good, get me one or give me a link to get it (so you will not have to mess with it).

Jim


----------



## stumpshooter (May 31, 2005)

Nice pic's Jim. Looks like the ones gonna get Lyme's Disease.


----------



## Trizey (May 31, 2005)

Jim-  Great pics, but those ticks made my skin do some serious crawling


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2005)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Jim-  Great pics, but those ticks made my skin do some serious crawling



makes you wonder about pulling deer out during bow season.

Jim


----------



## davidhelmly (May 31, 2005)

*Flash Enhancer*

Jim, I ordered a flash enhancer last week for my lakotacam. The weak flash is about the only thing I don't like about the digital. When I get it and try it I will let you know if it helps.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 31, 2005)

*Scary flash....*

I want an infrared homebrew digtial game cam!    
No flash, no spooked big boys.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Handgunner (May 31, 2005)

Nice pics Jim!


----------



## red tail (May 31, 2005)

Great pics. Looks like you got em hangen out.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Jim PM me your address or go to hagshouse.com,go to the online store,trailcam parts.
KD


----------



## davidhelmly (Jun 5, 2005)

*flash enhancer*

Jim,  I got my enhancer this week and finally got to do some before and after photos. The coyote is 20', the deer looking to the right is 30', the brown bear off to the right is 40', the deer in the center sort of behind the other deer is 50' and if you can see the brown square between the legs of the last deer it is 25yds. The targets were pretty wet and splotchy looking but it will give you some idea, I think it made a pretty big difference.  The first one is no enhancer and the second one is with.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks guys, David, yes it did make a difference.  I will get over to hags house today.  Been a while since I have been there anyway.

Jim


----------



## Buckfever (Jun 5, 2005)

What would the cambuilders website be, because I'm interested in one of the flash enhancers myself.......BF


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 6, 2005)

Buckfever said:
			
		

> What would the cambuilders website be, because I'm interested in one of the flash enhancers myself.......BF


 more than this, but this is 2 very popular.

http://www.jesseshunting.com/forums/index.php?showforum=50

www.hagshouse.com

Jim


----------



## Buckfever (Jun 9, 2005)

Where can the flash enhancer be purchased from? I'd like to purchase one to try on my camera.....BF


----------



## Killdee (Jun 9, 2005)

Click on the link to hagshouse.com in Jims post above,they are in the online store,for 2.75.
kd


----------

